# Rains!!!!!!



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

COME OOOOOOOONNNNNNNN COLD RAINS!!!!! I walked the grand yesterday for about 4 hours and some of the holes change, but found that some of the holes i fish had got deeper!!  If I play with my steelhead gear one more time, the old lady is going to divorce me. LOLOL


----------



## Sgaindubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Bob,
What kind of gear are we talking about?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I litter the living room with fly tieing crap!!!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

I also have that problem Bob but in the basement LOL!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

LOLOL and then i got three cats chasing the marabou all over the place and trying to smack my jigs off the table, so she's chasing the cats with the jig hanging out of there mouth and mad at me because i care more about them messing up all my crap instead of the cats running around with hooks hanging out of there mouth, I cant win. LMAO


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I had that problem with a cat when we lived in an apartment. I was doing something by the front door closet with my steelie rod that had a jig hanging off it. The cat came by and decided to take a swing at the jig and needless to say hooked itself in the paw. Talk about a screaming drag fight That cat went nuts all over the apartment.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Just use eggs and all problems solved


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Mepps3 said:


> Just use eggs and all problems solved


Shoot, my stupid cat ate a plate of eggs last year with cure on it, needless to say the little *@$#!*& almost died from puking a week strait.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

My cats like the spawn netting I use, they will dig it up wherever I hide it, then it's unrolled allover the house......fun, fun!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Carpman said:


> My cats like the spawn netting I use, they will dig it up wherever I hide it, then it's unrolled allover the house......fun, fun!


I have 3 cats and no issues at all with them messing with my eggs or netting. BTW here is some kings I caught on eggs using the pin the other day in Mich..



















17 pounds


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yep, i'll be up on NY in two weeks, doing the same thing....


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Mepps3 said:


> I have 3 cats and no issues at all with them messing with my eggs or netting. BTW here is some kings I caught on eggs using the pin the other day in Mich..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when did you go fishing?


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

I went fishing for kings this past Thursday evening to Saturday morning.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Sweet fish Mepps!!!!!!


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Mepps3 said:


> I went fishing for kings this past Thursday evening to Saturday morning.


sounds like a lot of fun, nice fish!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

btw, it's raining.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

where, in parma, clear skies in sagamore


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chrominator said:


> btw, it's raining.


It rained here also about that time. Probably just a little north of you.


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

I know that river! Never fished it this early for king's. Nice Job!


----------



## Galapagos2009 (Aug 1, 2009)

dcfisherman said:


> when did you go fishing?


Dont break your arm patting yourself on the back Mepps


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Oh man it is starting to feel more like fall every day, im getting the fever bad!!


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Galapagos2009 said:


> Dont break your arm patting yourself on the back Mepps



Nice first post Gal... If you dont have anything positive to contribute, then why dont you just NOT post at all.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Galapagos2009 said:


> Dont break your arm patting yourself on the back Mepps


Looks like I hooked you as well


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

oh boy, i gotta go poopy.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Galapagos2009 said:


> Dont break your arm patting yourself on the back Mepps[/QUOTE
> 
> Nothing new here......SOS. But you're very quick.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Chrominator said:


> Galapagos2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont break your arm patting yourself on the back Mepps[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> oh boy, i gotta go poopy.


I knew were full of it!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Mepps3 said:


> BTW I got fresh eggs.



Like I said Galapagos, this isn't anything new around here. After awhile it kind of grows on you like hemorrhoids. 


Coming soon..... "this is my refrigerator from last year" pic of 150lbs of eggs.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Mepps3 said:


> I knew were full of it!


The pot calling the cattle black........


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Chrominator said:


> Like I said Galapagos, this isn't anything new around here. After awhile it kind of grows on you like hemorrhoids.
> 
> 
> Coming soon..... "this is my refrigerator from last year" pic of 150lbs of eggs.


It sure is funny how some pictures ruffle your feathers  This is easier then catching steelhead. Might need to start using a clicker soon.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Chrominator said:


> The pot calling the cattle black........


Wow that's a good one..... :C


----------



## ICB (Jul 4, 2009)

Does that make it "surf & turf"? 

Nice fish Mepps!!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

ICB said:


> Does that make it "surf & turf"?
> 
> Nice fish Mepps!!


Thanks! The jealous monster always seems to appeaer with pic's. I hope some of you enjoyed the pictures and are itching to hook some steel.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Soooo....back on subject. We are getting some rain today, and looks like the lake temp is dropping nicely, not fast, but just enough. Steel in sept. for sure!

Edit, had to delete the pic, it was a picture of the temp chart....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Mepps3 said:


> I knew were full of it!


learned everything from you!!!! that is how to be full of it!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Carpman said:


> Soooo....back on subject. We are getting some rain today, and looks like the lake temp is dropping nicely, not fast, but just enough. Steel in sept. for sure!


there catching steel of the breakwalls in late evening and early morning throwing spoons!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I knew it wouldn't be long bob, guess i'll be heading that way soon!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> learned everything from you!!!! that is how to be full of it!!


For a guy who pimps himself at gander and guides for money.....the word "poopy" is so proffesional :clap: Click click boom.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mepps3 said:


> For a guy who pimps himself at gander and guides for money.....the word "poopy" is so proffesional :clap: Click click boom.


"poopy" is a very good word for this family site!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow dude, i was trying to break up the thread b 4 it kept on getting deeper south like it was going, but if you want to go were you just did, thats fine, you just made a point to everyone, my secrets out, Im a fish pimp. I must not be that very unprofessional seeing how i have "almost" every weekend already booked. 
But you know, your right, im sorry, YOU WIN. Have a nice day.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Speaking of rain......got plenty of it today. 
I don't know if someone has linked to this news article on a different thread or not.......if yes, sorry for the echo.



 http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-politics/20090819/US.Mercury.Contamination/


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Mepps3 said:


> At your price you get what you pay for  It's not about winning Bob. You settled to be as good as you think


Could you please STOP w/your BS already, before you get another thread locked. Thanks


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Chrominator said:


> Could you please STOP w/your BS already, before you get another thread locked. Thanks


It goes both ways....look at your pot stiiring alone in this post


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Mepps3 said:


> It goes both ways....look at your pot stiiring alone in this post


Go back and look at all the threads that have been locked and see how many of them you were a big part of, and why.......


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I guess you could of started your own thread with all your pics, but you chose to put them in Bob's post about "rains!!!!!!".... seems like you started the pot stirring right at that moment. You look to be at least 40 in the pics, but all your posts seem rather juvenile.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

wow time flies!! steelhead seasons already right around the corner. I smell the blood in the air!!! hahaha


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Mepps3 said:


> At your price you get what you pay for  It's not about winning Bob. You settled to be as good as you think


My price is my price cus im not out there to make money, i'm out there to help other learn how to steelhead fish. My price is my price for the gear that is lost, the hours i sit up making sacks, ect. ect. Im going to be on the water n e ways doing what i love, so why not teach. I went on a guide 3 years ago, paid 175 for 6 hours just to c how others do it, and this was "a popular" guide, all he said was throw there and throw there... Didnt explain crap, didnt tell me ""how to read the water", didnt say why were fishing with what! 

So unless you have ever fished with me and know how i fish, then keep your mouth shut! Your one of the biggest instigator's on this site. 
You might call yourself a steelhead fishermen, but your what they call a friend bragger! You really have no good friends so you had to find somthing that everyone likes, so you catch some steel, post pics and say, BTW i have fresh eggs..... WHO CARES. No, no one is jealous of n e pics you post, you just post to brag, yea its nice once in awhile, but thats all your good for is bragging to make attention to your self.... "A FRIEND BRAGGER" Your post is all about the pics, hardly never info to help people or give good reports, but you never have a prob yanking on someone elses threads or post! 
I said you win not to give up, i said you win so you shut up.
Were all trying to be fishermen here, why dont you try to be one and not a bragger.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> there catching steel of the breakwalls in late evening and early morning throwing spoons!!!!!!!!!!


I was just curious was it at Mentor Headlands? if not could you pm me BOB
thanks


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

fairport .. and had a friend catch a couple off geneva


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Closed per request.


----------

